# Pistola de Calor. Para que puedo utilizarla.



## Pelelalo (Abr 29, 2011)

Buenas, enredando por el taller me encontre con una pistola de calor. No se para que sirve, aunque tengo la impresión que puedo usarla para desoldar algún chip o demás componentes. Pero para los más iniciados: ¿Para qué sirve?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 29, 2011)

La puedes utilizar para reparar PS3, que ultimamente se estropean muchas jajaja


----------



## Electronec (Abr 29, 2011)

No creo que puedas desoldar nada con esa pistola, es mas, si consiguieras desoldar algo (dependerá de la potencia de tu pistola) seguro que te has cargado el chip y sus alrededores, dado que el aire incidirá en una amplia zona.

Esa pistola se usa como decapadora de pinturas y barnices, para curbar tubos rígidos de PVC para instalaciones eléctrica, para curvar metraquilato, para ceñir fundas termorretráctiles,.......incluso se podria emplear para calentar algun fluido como ácido.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2011)

Algunas vienen ahora con un pico fino para soldar plásticos  , son *para todo* menos para soldar y desoldar 

Saludos !


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 29, 2011)

Buenas.
Seguro creeran que soy un animal, pero yo si la uso para desoldar. Igual tenes que tener cuidado, porque cualquier ic se te va a quemar (100% seguro) y los capacitores se te van a reventar. Por cierto, yo la uso para desoldar placas que ya no sirven (ej:tv de la calle) porque si tenes que reparar algo ni a palo te sirve porque quemas el pbc y se levantan las pistas.

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 29, 2011)

Juer. No la acercaré a la placa entonces. UHMM Para curvar metacrilato podría utilizarla.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## camarohero (Abr 29, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> si consiguieras desoldar algo (dependerá de la potencia de tu pistola) seguro que te has cargado el chip y sus alrededores



un amigo repara las laptops hp de la seria dv con ellas, se desoldan los chips de video por tener mala disipacion de calor y el cobra 40 dlls por repararlas, solo desoldar y poner soldadura nueva


----------



## pepechip (Abr 29, 2011)

Yo la he utilizado tambien para hacerme la tostada del desayuno


----------



## electrodin (Abr 29, 2011)

Claro que sirve!!!... yo he usado una de esas pistolas cuando trabajaba reparando celulares, sólo hay que tener mucho cuidado al aplicar el aire caliente(distancia tiempo), y para que no se quemen otras cosas, se quitan los capacitores electroliticos  cercanos y plasticos, luego enmarcas con cinta de papel o masketing la zona donde se encuenrta el chip y le aplicas pasta o flux a todos los pines y listo calientas.
Así he trabajado un buen tiempo, ahora ya hay estaciones de aire caliente controlados.


----------



## @f2504 (Abr 29, 2011)

> Para curvar metacrilato podría utilizarla.



excelente opcion... ya quisiera yo tener una


----------



## tronik (Abr 29, 2011)

Esa pistola es amada por los tecnicos para quitar circuitos de superficie 
en menos de 3 minutos quitas los circuitos muy buena y recomendable que es la pistola almenos para mi


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2011)

Yo la uso para hacerme los rulos después de bañarme 

Para desoldar, estación de aire, no hagamos macanas...


----------



## MacPerez (Abr 30, 2011)

Nunca he visto una pistola de calor. He buscado por Internet y he encontrado lo siguiente, ¿es parecido a lo que tienes?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 30, 2011)

yo tengo esta:




reparo celulares videojuegos y lap tops con ella, es verdad, es una maravilla para los componentes de superficie y demas cosas pequeñas, hace falta maña pero es util


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2011)

No se ve , dice imagen no disponible


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 30, 2011)

Se pueden desoldar componentes, pero es estremadamente facil quemar/tostar la placa.

Para resoldar circuitos integrados tipo playstation es una temeridad, aunque eso no quita que alguna llegue a funcionar por casualidad.

Recordemos que las PS3 fallan por su soldadura de bolitas, los profesionales quitan el integrado, limpian las bolitas de soldadura y vuelven a poner bolitas nuevas. un trabajo de chinos, solo debes buscar un poco en youtube para ver el proceso.

Ademas no se utiliza un soldador de aire caliente sino una estacion de infrarojos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Yo la uso para hacerme los rulos después de bañarme
> 
> Para desoldar, estación de aire, no hagamos macanas...


 
jee.........otro pelau mas..........por no mirar las instrucciones


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 30, 2011)

La pistola, como todo, tiene un rango de aplicación. Está pensada para plásticos y pintura, lo que de ahí en más se pueda hacer depende de las manos del artesano.

Las placas se echan humo que uno se pone impaciente o se te cansó la mano. Yo lo que hago dejar fija la pistola (en un pié) y apoyar la placa sobre algo. De manera que si hay que estar 2' calentando no pasa nada y tengo las manos libres para sacar el componente.

Con placas inservibles que uno todo lo que quiere es rescatar algunos componentes es el método mas rápido y cómodo.

Pero en reparaciones hay que enmascar alrededor del integrado por los elementos plásticos y los SMD (que al tener poca masa son los primeros en fundir el estaño) y tener bien sujeta la placa no sea cosa que un golpecito sin querer no corra de lugar un SMD.
Es útil tener siempre recortes de aluminio de diferentes formas y latas de cerveza para enmascarar a medida.

Igual... *muchas veces es imposible un buen enmascarado y hay altísimas probabilidades arruinar todo*... ==>  Pero que esperaban?  Una estación de desoldado al precio de una pistola?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 30, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> jee.........otro pelau mas..........por no mirar las instrucciones


Yo sí las miré.
Pasa que las leí tarde.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 30, 2011)

je je, perdon, otra imagen:




esta segun el instructivo esta diseñada para soldar y desoldar componentes electronicos


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 10, 2012)

Estoy confundido , entonces no es lo mismo una pistola de calor , que ina estacion para desoldar

miren que fácil lo hace


----------



## copachino (Abr 10, 2012)

pues yo quise arreglar una xbox 360 con una pistola de calor que supuestamente calienta a 500 grados celsios y probe derritiendo lo estaño sin nada el puro rollo de estano y solo lo calienta no le hace nada....

una *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* de pistola esa que es truper


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 10, 2012)

Por lo que he podido leer , es muy diferente la pisto la de calor , a una estacion de soldadura, que alparecer es la que utilizan en el video , ya que las pistolas estan muy limitadas en cuanto regulacion de temperatura ,aparte de que sus boquillas son mas grandes , he visto usos para la pistola de calor , como por ejemplo hacer parches en lonas.

y las estaciones de soldadura son un poco mas caras pero pues son especiales para electronica y con boquillas mas chicas.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 10, 2012)

Las pistolas de calor se usan para calentar cualquier cosa. Generalmente vienen con dos temperaturas, por lo menos así es la mia, de fabricación alemana.
Es muy útil para contraer los spaghettis termocontraíbles en su menor temperatura.
En su mayor temperatura sirve para calentar, por ejemplo, derretir la resina que uso en unos recipientes para limpiar la punta del soldador. Tambien la he usado para pegar parche de brea en un techo del patio que tenía un agujero. Derrite la brea muy facilmente. Tambien para doblar planchas y barras de acrílico.
No se sus experiencias, pero la mia derrite el estaño. Pero levanta todas las pistas del impreso.


----------

